

Time management techniques you likely didn't know: Salami,Pomodoro,SwissCheese - nikolaiev
http://blog.casual.pm/post/114499949915/time-management-techniques-salami-pomodoro

======
NicoJuicy
I know Pomodoro (most of us do i think), don't know the rest. I first thought
this was an April fools though, but its posted a week ago.

Wikipedia can only help me with Pomodoro also ;)

